
Show HN: Better reading retention via spaced repetition of your highlights - tristanho
https://readwise.io/1.0?ref=hn
======
tristanho
Hey HN, happy, but also a bit nervous, to be launching 1.0 of our reading
product: Readwise.

We were first on HN about a year ago, when Readwise was a simple tool to
organize Kindle highlights. Since then, we've completely overhauled Readwise
into a full product which uses the power of spaced repetition to help you
retain any type of book/article reading.

The way it works is fairly simple: we import all of your highlights (from
Kindle, Instapaper, iBooks, Highly, etc.) and then carefully select a small
batch of them each day to send to you. You easily review those highlights
through email or our webapp, and the result is that you're constantly
rereading (and thus better retaining) what you read.

There's obviously a lot more (tagging, search, recommendations, etc.) and we
wrote a bit more about it all here:

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/readwise](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/readwise)

Curious if HN has any feedback, or qs on how the technical side works!

